# Μεταξύ νταλικέρηδων



## Theseus (Jan 31, 2012)

(Μεταξύ νταλικέρηδων)
- *Τι έμαθα* ρε Μήτσο; Τράκαρες με το Σκάνια;
- Άστα ρε φίλε... ερχόμασταν *πατημένοι *απο Μαλακάσα, γλίστραγε ο δρόμος, ήμασταν και φορτωμένοι κάργα και διπλαρώσαμε σε στροφή.
a) Does the first bold piece of writing mean: 'What's the news, Mitsos, buddy?' and the second
b) We were going with a full load from Malakasa &c in that case why repeat the idea with ήμασταν και φορτωμένοι κάργα;
Or does πατημένοι mean that the driver's cab was full of people?


----------



## sarant (Jan 31, 2012)

α) Not exactly, he already heard that Mitsos had an accident and asks for confirmation and more information about it. Sth like "Is it true what I heard?"
b) No, πατημένοι refers to the accelerator (γκάζι). Hence, at full speed.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Or does πατημένοι mean that the driver's cab was full of people?


Full of people would use _πατικωμένοι_ (from πατικώνω = compress.)


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2012)

- Τι έμαθα ρε Μήτσο; Τράκαρες με το Σκάνια;

What was that I heard, Mitsos? You had an accident?

- Άστα ρε φίλε... ερχόμασταν *πατημένοι *απο Μαλακάσα, γλίστραγε ο δρόμος, ήμασταν και φορτωμένοι κάργα και διπλαρώσαμε σε στροφή.

Oh, man, we were speeding on the way back from Malakasa, the road was slippery, we had a full load and it overturned on a bend.


----------



## crystal (Jan 31, 2012)

Και φυσικά αυτό το νήμα δεν θα ήταν πλήρες χωρίς το θρυλικό πλέον βίντεο. Με υπότιτλους, για πιο άνετη προβολή. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

Ακολουθούν 74 νήματα με νέες απορίες του Θησέα...  Γιά να μας δω να μεταφράζουμε τα φορτηγατζίδικα...


----------



## crystal (Jan 31, 2012)

Ξέρω, άνοιξα τους ασκούς του Αιόλου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

Ήταν πολλοί, τελικά, οι ασκοί;


----------



## crystal (Jan 31, 2012)

Εγώ στην τρίτη δημοτικού έμαθα ότι ήταν πολλοί (είχε και σκιτσάκια το βιβλίο), οπότε δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, για μένα θα είναι πάντα οι ασκοί.


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2012)

Πατημένοι: _we were stepping on it_, somewhat lighter than _putting the pedal to the metal_ (σανιδωμένοι).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> - Άστα ρε φίλε... ερχόμασταν *πατημένοι *απο Μαλακάσα, γλίστραγε ο δρόμος, ήμασταν και φορτωμένοι κάργα και διπλαρώσαμε σε στροφή.
> 
> Oh, man, we were speeding on the way back from Malakasa, the road was slippery, we had a full load and it overturned on a bend.


1. πατημένος / πατητός / more synonyms *≠* speeding; πατημένος etc = (going etc) full-bore / full-throttle ǁ stepping on it
2. _φορτωμένος κάργα _could not only be _full load_, but also _fat load_ (i.e., overweight)
3. διπλαρώνω / διπλώνω *≠≠≠ *overturn; δίπλωμα = jackknifing (wikiread here)



crystal said:


> Και φυσικά αυτό το νήμα δεν θα ήταν πλήρες χωρίς το θρυλικό πλέον βίντεο. Με υπότιτλους, για πιο άνετη προβολή. :)


A simple link would do: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...σσικό-ενδιαφέρον&p=55697&viewfull=1#post55697


----------



## Theseus (Jan 31, 2012)

How right you were to foretell my plight and character thus:-
Ακολουθούν 74 νήματα με νέες απορίες του Θησέα... Hahahahaha!!

No, I didn't understand the dialect but recognised some text and several idioms. Would it be better if I were to have a go at translation:laugh:, submit it and wait ONLY FOR CORRECTIONS AND BETTER TRANSLATIONS. No threads - I GUARANTEE IT - to save my friends on Lexilogia scuttling for permanent shelter! The Youtube clip deserves my better comprehension. SORRY!!

Here is a transcript of the conversation:-

Του'χω βάνει του'χω φορτώσει το 43ο μπακαλική από την Τρίπολη για Θεσσαλονίκη,
για πάνου Μακεδονία και έχω ξεκινήσει σιγούλια σιγούλια,
και μόλις έχω φτάσει καλή ώρα Πελασγία και έχω πληρώσει τα διόδιά μου "κύριος",
του'χω βάνει τη δύο, μαλακωσιά πολύ γιατί το αμάξι ήταν βαρύ
και του'χα βάνει κανά 60άρι τόνοι φορτίο απάνου,
και του'χω βάνει την δύο, την τέσσερα, την έξι, την εφτά, την οχτώ,
του'χω καρφώσει και την εννιά και το πάω μαλακωσιά τ' αμάξι τώρα,
85 χιλιόμετρα στις 2.350 γιατί έχω βήμα γρήγορο πολύ,
κι έτσι όπως πήγαινα σιγούλια σιγούλια εκοιτώ στο είδωλο
κι έρχονται κάτι Τριπολιτσιώται...
σου μιλάω για μαλλιά με καμιά εκατοστή χιλιόμετρα,
εκοπάναγε και το ελευθέρας στο ντουβάρι που'χει κείθε,
και μου περνάνε μαλλιά, κι έχω κοκκινίσει, την έχω ψωνίσει,
σου λέω σαν τη μελιτζάνα...
και του'χω καρφώσει την δέκα, σανίδα το γκάζι, όρθιο σου λέω τώρα
και το σαραντατρίο να'χει κόψει καπίστρι, να'χει σηκώσει πανί,
και να σανιδώνει τώρα να δίνει.
Τούφα το ντουμάνι!
Εζυγώνω τον πρώτονε, τον επερνάω και μόλις έχω φτάσει στο δεύτερο,
κείθε απάνου στους Αγίους Θεοδώρους, στο καρφί το καλό,
Τον εζυγώνω, τον εζυγώνω, τον επερνάω και μόλις βγάνω φλας να μπω δεξά,
όλη την αριστερή τετράδα τα πιστόνια και τον στρόφαλο τα πήρα στην μασχάλ'.
Ε μα σου λέω για ολική καταστροφή!
Ήμουνα κανά δυάρι μέρες εκεί απάνου,
πήρε να χαλάσει το φασόλι,
πήρε να μαραζώσει το λεμόνι,
η πιπεριά γαμήθηκε,
σου λέω για αμάξι και φορτίο τα'χω πληρώσει ο κούκος αηδόνι."

Perhaps one or two tips re the dialect: that's all.:blush::scared::cheek:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

Theseus, I was only joking! Please, keep your questions coming!

And there are some things in this video even I don't understand...


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2012)

We analysed this last a while ago in the relevant section and if I remember well, a 43 is a type of vehicle and the trucker was overloaded with vegetables (lemons, peppers etc) and speeding when he had the accident.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

σαραντατρίο = regional (Μεσσηνία, the land of δύο-τρίο-τέσσερο) for σαραντατρία => Scania 143
60 tons is, of course, a 200% overload!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, here are (with blue) the points I don't understand :):

[...]κι έρχονται κάτι Τριπολιτσιώται...
σου μιλάω για μαλλιά με καμιά εκατοστή χιλιόμετρα,
εκοπάναγε και το ελευθέρας στο ντουβάρι που'χει κείθε,
και μου περνάνε μαλλιά, κι έχω κοκκινίσει, την έχω ψωνίσει,

[...]

Εζυγώνω τον πρώτονε, τον επερνάω και μόλις έχω φτάσει στο δεύτερο,
κείθε απάνου στους Αγίους Θεοδώρους, στο καρφί το καλό, [...]


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]Εζυγώνω τον πρώτονε, τον επερνάω και μόλις έχω φτάσει στο δεύτερο,
> κείθε απάνου στους Αγίους Θεοδώρους, στο καρφί το καλό, [...]



Στη μεγάλη ευθεία της εθνικής στους Αγίους Θεοδώρους Κορινθίας, ιδανική για προσπεράσματα λόγω μεγάλης ορατότητας και δυνατότητας για σανίδωμα, λεωγωτώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

(πάω) μαλλιά = (πάω) του σκοτωμού / μαλλιοκούβαρα / αεροπάτερα / σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο [http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/mallia_10729]

Σχετικά με τους Αγίους Θεοδώρους, τώρα: Όποιος έχει περάσει από 'κεί, γνωρίζει πως η έξοδος είναι στο apex μιας διαδρομής που έχει μια άγρια κατηφοριά και με κάπως σφιχτούλες —αν δεν είσαι στημένος— στροφές προς τη μεριά της Πελασγίας (που στην ανηφόρα ζορίζει τα φορτηγά — κι εδώ γνωρίζουμε πως ο καθ' ου ερχόταν από Πελασγία, οπότε δεν εννοεί αυτήν τη κατηφόρα), κι απ' την άλλη μια καλή κατηφοριά χωρίς σφιχτές στροφές, οπότε είναι καλό καρφί για να τελικιάσεις χωρίς να καταλήξεις στις μπαριέρες ή στην γκρεμίλα. [http://g.co/maps/f4db8] Και, μην ξεχνάτε: μιλάμε πάντα για το Φτελιό, έτσι; [http://gym-pteleou.mag.sch.gr/students/fisekis/left.htm]


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2012)

Α, είχα μείνει πίσω στους Τριπολιτσώται, Ζαζ, χωρίς να προσέξω ότι περάσαμε την Πελασγία.  
Άσε που σ' εκείνο το σημείο, παρότι είναι σχετικά κοντά μου, ζήτημα να 'χω οδηγήσει τρεις τέσσερις φορές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

Zazula said:


> [...]είναι καλό καρφί για να τελικιάσεις[...]


Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω το καρφί. Τελικιάζω εννοείς να πιάσεις την τελική (του φορτηγού);


----------



## Theseus (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there a full/or nearly full translation anywhere on Lexilogia or elsewhere?


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω το καρφί. Τελικιάζω εννοείς να πιάσεις την τελική (του φορτηγού);


Καρφί εδώ εννοεί το καλό (για να πας γρήγορα ή ν' αναπτύξεις ταχύτητα) κατηφορικό κομμάτι, χωρίς σφιχτές στροφές, ανάποδες κλίσεις κττ.

Τελικιάζω πά' να πει πάω όσο πάει, έχω πατήσει το γκάζι μέχρι τον προφυλακτήρα, το δεξί μου πόδι είναι μολυβένιο και τα νύχια του γρατζουνάνε το ψυγείο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω το καρφί. Τελικιάζω εννοείς να πιάσεις την τελική (του φορτηγού);


Υποθέτω ότι με το "καρφί" εννοεί "ευθεία". Όπου θα πιάσεις την τελική ταχύτητα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2012)

Έτσι νόμιζα κι εγώ, Άλεξ, αλλά από τις περιγραφές του Ζαζ, φαίνεται πως είναι μάλλον χρονικό εδώ _το καρφί_ (σημ. 3).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

Όχι, daeman, το _καρφί _είναι τμήμα μιας διαδρομής (πρβλ. _φουρκέτα_), όπως εξηγώ στο #22, επηρεαζόμενο βέβαια κι απ' τη χρονική σημασία τής ίδιας λέξης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

Και αυτό εδώ,



> εκοπάναγε και το ελευθέρας στο ντουβάρι που'χει κείθε,



τι σημαίνει τότε; Ότι εκμεταλλευόταν την παρουσία του χτιστού διαχωριστικού για να πηγαίνει ελεύθερα;


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2012)

Θενκς, Ζαζ, ψαχουλευτά πάω σ' αυτά. Αφού δεν το 'χω, τι το θέλω και φυτρώνω άσπαρτος; Σε πρήζω και να με συμπαθάς, κάτι μαθαίνω όμως. :blush:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

Σχετικά με το ελευθέρας: Ο τύπος είχε βάλει ελευθέρας ροής στην εξάτμιση, κι αυτό έσκαγε προς το ντουβάρι (προς το μεσαίο διαχωριστικό δλδ) απ' το πολύ ζόρι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

Επειδή για να μην ρωτάει κανείς, μάλλον έχει θεωρηθεί (κακώς, αν είν' έτσι) αυτονόητο: Βήμα είναι η τελική σχέση μετάδοσης. Το ότι έχει γρήγορο βήμα σημαίνει πως η τελική σχέση αυτή είναι μικρός αριθμός (π.χ. με βήμα 3 και το κιβώτιο του μπροστοκούνητου Octavia 1.8T θέλεις μόλις 3700 στροφές με 3η για τα 100 χαω, ενώ με βήμα 4 θέλεις πάνω από 4900 στροφές). [http://www.gtc.gr/Tech/gear-calculator.htm] Έχοντας λοιπόν «βήμα γρήγορο πολύ», έβγαζε τα 85 απ' τις 2350 στροφές με 9η στο κιβώτιό του.


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2012)

Πάνω που ήμουνα έτοιμη να ρωτησω πως τα ξερεις όλα αυτά ρε Ζαζ, θυμήθηκα τον ζαζκατ....




Και μάλιστα νομίζω τον βρήκα κι όλας, στο γιουτουμπι, τον συλλάβανε επ'αυτοφώρω στο τιμόνι κάτι τουρίστες


----------



## Resident (Jan 31, 2012)

σας παρακολουθώ, ειδικά τον ζαζ, άφωνος . Μεγάλη εκπαίδευση!


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a collective effort. Lots of thanks to Zaz, drsiebenmal, daeman. Any of you familiar with the English terminology are kindly requested to suggest changes. Mind you, we're not trying to make it very English, just to help Theseus understand what's going on.



Του ’χω βάνει του ’χω φορτώσει το 43ο μπακαλική από την Τρίπολη για Θεσσαλονίκη, | I’ve put — I’ve loaded the '43er with groceries in Tripoli to take to Thessaloniki,
για πάνου για Μακεδονία και έχω ξεκινήσει σιγούλια σιγούλια, | over in Macedonia, and I’ve started, not in too much hurry, 
και μόλις έχω φτάσει καλή ώρα Πελασγία και έχω πληρώσει τα διόδιά μου «κύριος», | and just as I have, with God’s help, arrived at Pelasgia and I’ve paid the toll like the gentleman I am
του’χω βάνει τη δύο, μαλακωσιά πολύ γιατί το αμάξι ήταν βαρύ | I’ve put on the second gear, going very carefully, as the vehicle was heavy
του ’χα βάνει κάνα 60άρι τόνοι φορτίο απάνου, | I’ve loaded some 60 tons on it
και του ’χω βάνει τη δύο, την τέσσερα, την έξι, την εφτά, την οχτώ, | and have put on the 2nd, the 4th, the 6th, the 7th, the 8th
του ’χω καρφώσει και την εννιά και το πάω μαλακωσιά τ’ αμάξι τώρα, | and then the 9th and I’m driving the vehicle very carefully now
85 χιλιόμετρα στις 2.350 γιατί έχω και βήμα γρήγορο πολύ, | 85 kph at 2350 rpm, ’cause I have a high gear ratio
κι έτσι όπως πήγαινα σιγούλια σιγούλια εκοιτώ στο είδωλο | and as I’m driving slowly I look in the mirror
κι έρχονται κάτι Τριπολιτσιώται... | and there are some guys from Tripoli coming from behind
σου μιλάω για μαλλιά με καμιά εκατοστή χιλιόμετρα, | racing at some 100 kph
εκοπάναγε και το ελευθέρας στο ντουβάρι που ’χει κείθε, | with the free-flow blowing at the barrier in the middle
και μου περνάνε μαλλιά, κι έχω κοκκινίσει, την έχω ψωνίσει, | and they speed past me, and I go red in the face, I’m losing it
σου λέω σαν τη μελιτζάνα... | I must be as red as an aubergine
και του ’χω καρφώσει τη δέκα, σανίδα το γκάζι, όρθιο σου λέω τώρα | so I put on the tenth, I’m pushing the pedal all the way, the truck must be standing on its rear wheels by now
και το σαραντατρίο να ’χει κόψει καπίστρι, να ’χει σηκώσει πανί, | the 43er is like a donkey run amuck, like a ship at full mast
και να σανιδώνει τώρα, να δίνει. | and it’s giving all its speed.
Τούφα το ντουμάνι! | The air's thick with my exhaust smoke.
Εζυγώνω τον πρώτονε, τονε περνάω και μόλις έχω φτάσει στο δεύτερο, | I’m closing up on the first one, I overtake him and as I’m getting close to the second one
κείθε απάνου στους Αγίους Θεοδώρους, στο καρφί το καλό, | over at Agioi Theodori, at the good stretch of the road there,
Τονε ζυγώνω, τονε ζυγώνω, τονε περνάω και μόλις βγάνω φλας να μπω δεξά, | I’m closing up, closing up, I overtake him, and as I signal to get back on the lane on the right
όλη την αριστερή τετράδα τα πιστόνια και τον στρόφαλο τα πήρα στην μασχάλ’. | I lose all four pistons along with the crankshaft.
Ε μα σου λέω για ολική καταστροφή! | A total disaster, I tell you!
Ήμουνα κάνα δυάρι μέρες εκεί απάνου, | I had to spend a couple of days in the north
πήρε να χαλάσει το φασόλι, | The beans started going bad
πήρε να μαραζώσει το λεμόνι, | The lemons were rotting
η πιπεριά γαμήθηκε, | the peppers were fucked up.
σου λέω για αμάξι και φορτίο τα ’χω πληρώσει ο κούκος αηδόνι. | I tell you, I've paid through the nose for both the car and my load.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2012)

Εκπληκτικό! Συγχαρητήρια σε όλη την ομάδα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι λένε περισσότερο "put it in 1st, 2nd" etc., όχι "put on" (εκτός αν το λένε αλλιώς στην Αμερική κι αλλιώς στην Αγγλία, αλλά και τον Κλάρκσον στο Top Gear έτσι τον ακούω να τα λέει). 
Το "σανιδώνει" να το πούμε "going at full speed" που είπε κι ο σαραντ.
Δεν ξέρω αν εννοεί στροφαλοφόρο όταν λέει "στρόφαλο", αλλά ο στρόφαλος είναι _crank_. 
Α, και λέει "την αριστερή τετράδα", άρα οκτακύλινδρος ο κινητήρας και πρέπει να πούμε "all four pistons on the left/the entire left bank". Και για πιο γραφικό "The entire left bank blows up in my face, along with the crank". 
Το "κει απάνου" μήπως αναφέρεται σε ορεινά και όχι σε βορινά μέρη (γιατί μπερδεύτηκα με τη γεωγραφία); 
Και "το αμάξι": ο άγγλος φορτηγατζής θα το'λεγε "the lorry" και ο αμερικανός "truck/rig".


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Θα συμφωνήσω αμέσως για το _put it into first gear_. Για τα άλλα δεν έχω καμία προτίμηση.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2012)

Άζμα.

Truckin' - Grateful Dead





 
Truckin' -- up to Buffalo
Been thinkin - you got to mellow slow
Takes time - you pick a place to go
and just keep truckin' on
...
Busted - down on Bourbon Street
Set up - like a bowling pin
Knocked down - it gets to wearing thin
They just won't let you be

You're sick of hanging around and you'd like to travel
Tired of travel, you want to settle down
I guess they can't revoke your soul for trying
Get out of the door - light out and look all around

Sometimes the light's all shining on me
Other times I can barely see
Lately it occurs to me
what a long strange trip it's been 

http://www.ildb.info/Grateful+Dead-Trucking,lid31656-a6392.html


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2012)

Πολύ καλό! Εγώ περίμενα να βάλεις το Highway Star, αλλά αυτό είναι καλύτερο


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2012)

Xρωματολογική παρατήρηση: οι μελιτζάνες δεν είναι κόκκινες, οπότε θα έλεγα για πιο παραστατικά
purple in the face = with a face that is dark red, caused by anger


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2012)

my face was the colour of eggplants :curse:

 Ο μελιτζανής ντεληκανής νταλικανής. 

Κι ας μην αρχίσουμε πάλι με το χρώμα του αμύγδαλου... 

Take your pick, pick your plant, choose one


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2012)

Δεν είναι κανένα από αυτά κόκκινο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2012)

Μα δεν είπα για κόκκινο, μελιτζανής έγινε ο άνθρωπος, όπως το λες, "I had gone purple in the face". :)

Πάω να βουτήξω τις μελιτζάνες στο λαδί.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, this I understand neither in Greek nor in English. Is there a translator, please? 



εκοπάναγε και το ελευθέρας στο ντουβάρι που ’χει κείθε | with the free-flow blowing at the barrier in the middle


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

Κοίτα ελεύθερα για το _ελευθέρας_: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10543-Μεταξύ-νταλικέρηδων&p=130793&viewfull=1#post130793


----------



## Palavra (Feb 1, 2012)

Και ποιο είναι το «μεσαίο διαχωριστικό»;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Palavra (Feb 1, 2012)

Αααα, πήγαινε και στην αριστερή, δηλαδή!


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και ποιο είναι το «μεσαίο διαχωριστικό»;



Κάτι σαν κι αυτό. (Α, πιο παραστατικό το αποπάνω,)
Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα.

Theseus, you realise that this is not all Greek to all Greeks. Some of it is double Dutch.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks SO much to all for these massive scholarly contributions, particularly to Nickel for his sterling attempt at a full translation. I could make a couple of points to improve the translation. Tο «μεσαίο διαχωριστικό» is called in English 'the central reservation' or 'the crash barrier'. Tο «ελευθέρας» in English is called technically 'the free flow exhaust' [as Zaz said] but popularly 'the power exhaust' or, less commonly, 'a souped-up exhaust'. The truck driver is using the technical term.
I have a question of my own. What does:- όλη την αριστερή τετράδα τα πιστόνια mean exactly?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2012)

Theseus said:


> I have a question of my own. What does:- όλη την αριστερή τετράδα τα πιστόνια mean exactly?


About that, dharvatis said:


dharvatis said:


> Α, και λέει "την αριστερή τετράδα", άρα οκτακύλινδρος ο κινητήρας και πρέπει να πούμε "all four pistons on the left/the entire left bank". Και για πιο γραφικό "The entire left bank blows up in my face, along with the crank".


----------



## cougr (Feb 1, 2012)

-και του ’χω καρφώσει τη δέκα, σανίδα το γκάζι, *όρθιο σου λέω τώρα* 

Κ' εγώ νόμιζα ότι επρόκειτο για υπερβολή. Εντάξει, μπορεί να είναι αλλά όχι όσο νόμιζα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

Για τα *μαλλιά* = μαλλιοκούβαρα (δηλ. του σκοτωμού), αντιγράφω από το slang.gr:

Σε αντίθεση με την έκφραση _μαλλιά κουβάρια_ (πχ. «αδελφές και παλικάρια γίνανε μαλλιά κουβάρια»), που χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει μια μπερδεγουαίυ [μπερδεμένη] κατάσταση, τα _μαλλιοκούβαρα_ είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο. Είναι τεχνικός όρος του μηχανοκίνητου αθλητισμού που σημαίνει πάω με τσίτα γκάζια, ξεχνάω τι σημαίνει φρένο, έχω μια φόρα εν πάση περιπτώσει που αν δε με δεις να 'ρχομαι από πίσω θα περάσω από πάνω σου.


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2014)

...
Το Σκάνια θέλει ΚΤΕΟ - Τάκης Πλακιάς






Δε φταίω, δε φταίω, δε φταίω
κλατάρανε τα λάστιχα, 
το Σκάνια θέλει κτέο

Το Σκάνια παίρνω κι έρχομαι, κούκλα μου μαντμαζέλ
καρφάκι κάνω το μαλλί, του έβαλα και κάργα τζελ

Δε φταίω, δε φταίω, δε φταίω
κλατάρανε τα λάστιχα, 
το Σκάνια θέλει χτέο (οέο)

Παράτολμες ρίμες ρύμες.


----------



## VickyN (Jul 6, 2014)

Η συνέχεια στο σαραντατρίο σήμερα, στο fb: 

Νεοελληνικές διάλεκτοι και γλωσσικές ποικιλίες

Με την παρακάτω ανάρτηση, εγκαινιάζουμε τη συλλογή διαλεκτικών κειμένων της σελίδας μας. Ανά τακτά διαστήματα, θα δημοσιεύουμε αυθεντικά κείμενα από τις διαλέκτους της Νέας Ελληνικής μαζί με σύντομες παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με τα διαλεκτικά τους χαρακτηριστικά. Αν έχετε στη διάθεσή σας κάποιο κείμενο, είτε σε γραπτή είτε σε προφορική μορφή, το οποίο θα θέλατε να συμπεριλάβουμε στη συλλογή μας, μη διστάσετε να έρθετε σε επικοινωνία. Καλή ανάγνωση!

Τού ’χω βάν̑ει, τού ’χω φορτώσ̑ει το σαραντατρίο μπακαλ̑ική από την Τρίπολ̑η για Θεσσαλον̑ίκη, για πάνου για Μακεδον̑ία. Κι έχω ξεκιν̑ήσει σιγούλια σιγούλια και μόλ̑ις έχω φτάσει καλ̑ή ώρα Πελασγία κι έχω πλ̑ηρώσει τα διόδιά μου κύριος, τού ’χω βάν̑ει τη δύο, μαλακωσ̑ά πολ̑ύ. Ε, τ’ αμάξι ήτανε βαρύ, τού ’χα βάν̑ει κανα εξηντάρι τόν̑οι φορτίο απάνου. Και τού ’χω βάν̑ει τη δύο, την τέσσερο, την έξι, την εφτά, την οχτώ, τού ’χω καρφώσει και την εννιά και το πάω μαλακωσ̑ά τ’ αμάξι τώρα. Ογδονταπέντε χιλιόμετρα στις δύο τρακόσ̑ες πεν̑ήντα, γιατί έχω και βήμα γρήγορο πολ̑ύ. Κι έτσ’ όπως πήγαινα σιγούλια σιγούλια, εκοιτώ στο είδωλο κι ερχόνται κάτι Τριπολ̑ιτσ̑ώται. Σου μιλάω για μαλλιά, με καμιά κατοστή χιλιόμετρα. Εκοπάναγε και το ελευθέρας στο ντουβάρι πού ’χε κείθε και μου περνάνε μαλλιά. Κι έχω κοκκιν̑ίσει, την έχω ψων̑ίσει. Σου λέω σα τη μελ̑ιτζάνα. Και τού ’χω καρφώσει τη δέκα, σαν̑ίδα το γκάζι, όρθιο σου λέω τώρα και το σαραντατρίο να έχει κόψει καπίστρι, να έχει σηκώσει παν̑ί και να σαν̑ιδών̑ει τώρα, να δίν̑ει. Τούφα το ντουμάν̑ι. Εζυγώνω τον πρώτονε, τονε περνάω και μόλ̑ις έχω φτάσει στο δεύτερο κείθε απάνου στους Αγίους Θεοδώρους στο καρφί το καλό, τονε ζυγώνω, τονε ζυγώνω, τονε περνάω και μόλ̑ις βγάνω φλας να μπω δεξ̑ά, όλ̑η την αριστερή τετράδα, τα μπιστόνια και το στρόφαλο τα πήρα στη μασχάλ̑η. Ε μα, σου λέω για ολ̑ική καταστροφή. Ήμουνα κανα δυάρι μέρες εκεί απάνου. Πήρε να χαλάσει το φασόλι, πήρε να μαραζώσει το λεμόν̑ι, η πιπεριά γαμήθηκε. Σου λέω, για αμάξι και φορτίο τά ’χω πλ̑ηρώσει ο κούκος αηδόν̑ι.

Διαλεκτικά χαρακτηριστικά:

ΦΩΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ
(1) Ουρανική πραγμάτωση [ʎ] και [ɲ] των /l/ και /n/ πριν από το φωνήεν /i/: βάν̑ει, μπακαλ̑ική.
(2) Ουράνωση του /s/ σε /ʃ/ πριν από άτονο /i/ που έχει υποστεί συνίζηση: μαλακωσ̑α, δεξ̑ά.
(3) Τάση για ανοιχτές συλλαβές στο τέλος της λέξης που πραγματώνεται με την προσθήκη ενός /e/: πρώτονε, τονε.

ΜΟΡΦΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ
(4) Συγκρητισμός ονομαστικής και αιτιατικής στον πληθυντικό των αρσενικών ουσιαστικών σε -ος: τού ’χα βάν̑ει κανα εξηντάρι τόν̑οι φορτίο.
(5) Ονομαστική πληθυντικού σε -αι των αρσενικών ουσιαστικών σε -ης: Τριπολ̑ιτσ̑ώται.

ΣΥΝΤΑΚΤΙΚΑ
(6) Συχνή χρήση αφηγηματικού παρακειμένου: κι έχω ξεκιν̑ήσει σιγούλια σιγούλια και μόλ̑ις έχω φτάσει καλ̑ή ώρα Πελασγία κι έχω πλ̑ηρώσει τα διόδιά μου κύριος.

ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΚΑ
(7) Τύποι των τοπικών επιρρημάτων σε -ου: απάνου, κάτου.
(8) Ιδιαίτεροι τύποι υποκοριστικών επιρρημάτων: σιγούλια.


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2014)

Αυτό με τα υποκοριστικά των επιρρημάτων είναι πελοποννησιακό; 
Το -ούλια το έχω για ηπειρώτικο, π.χ. στον Κοτζιούλα:

Με το τσοπάνεμα πόρευαν, με μαξούλια,
ρίπαγαν το χειμώνα και παρακατούλια,
ν' αχολογάν οι λάκκες απ’ το φωνατό τους,
ν' ακούγοντ' όλο οι Ζαρκαδαίοι πρώτοι στους πρώτους.
Τούς πάαιναν κάπου κάπου και στα δικαστήρια,
πως καταπάταγαν βοσκές κι άλλα μυστήρια•
κλέβαν και κάνα άμα τους 'ρχόταν από χέρι,
μα σ’ άνθρωπον ποτές δε μάτωσαν μαχαίρι.
Πλέρωσαν φόρους, κεφαλέτια στο κουβέρνο,
πάρε, έλεγαν στην ψωροκώσταινα —όχι παίρνω—
περέτησαν και στο στρατό ίσαμε τον ένα
να’ ναι τα κόκαλα του πάππου αναπαμένα!

παρακατούλια = λίγο παρακάτω.

Επίσης, να επισημανθεί ότι έχουμε διασταύρωση, διαλεκτικό κείμενο αφενός και ορολογία του σιναφιού αφετέρου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2014)

Αρχικά ζεσταίνουμε τις μηχανές εδώ:




Και μετά τα ΠΟΛΥ βαριά: :laugh:


----------

